# why no sports score app?



## BlackBetty

I want to be able to fire up this app on my TiVo and see all the current sport scores.


----------



## apps-tv

If you can point to a clean, legal feed for that data I'd be happy to write one. Last time I looked into it there were no feeds providing the scores. You'd end up having to scrape it from some website. Just an rss feed with the scores would be enough.

I think the data is pretty tightly controlled (at it least it was a decade ago when I worked for espn.com).

I'd love to be proven wrong about that, I was wishing I had that app a few days ago while waiting to see if the avalanche would eek into the playoffs.


----------



## ashu

Maybe the html or js source resulting from the calls a sports ticker somewhere provides would suffice? but it wouldn't be general at all, and would need to be hand-endtered, or written into a Galleon or PC-based "drag-drop ticker URL here" kind of app!

Oh, and it's eke, although if you're talking about the Avs, perhaps eek IS more appropriate


----------



## BlackBetty

I wish yahoo would create one. They gave us weather and traffic. It would be killer if they gave us a sports score app. They obviously already have access to all that info. 

Now that is something I would brag and show off to friends when they came over.


----------



## Dan203

apps-tv said:


> If you can point to a clean, legal feed for that data I'd be happy to write one. Last time I looked into it there were no feeds providing the scores. You'd end up having to scrape it from some website. Just an rss feed with the scores would be enough.


I don't know how reliable it is, but here is a site which offers current sports scores via RSS...

http://www.totallyscored.com

Dan


----------



## apps-tv

Dan203 said:


> I don't know how reliable it is, but here is a site which offers current sports scores via RSS...
> 
> http://www.totallyscored.com
> 
> Dan


Yeah, I had looked at them, but I believe they only post scores of completed games. I'll double check. That may be enough to have at least something though. Right now, they seem to be down for me.


----------



## Dan203

I was just looking around and I discovered that the NBA actually offers an official RSS feed for scores. Unfortunately none of the other major sports do the same. 

http://www.nba.com/scores/rss.xml

Dan


----------



## apps-tv

Thanks, I hadn't seen that. I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Dan203

Check it out I found a site that has an RSS feed for the scores in all the major sports...

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=sportsnetwork&page=news/rss.htm

Dan


----------



## BlackBetty

do you smell that? .....Its the smell of progress


----------



## rdrrepair

Wow, looks like we are going to get a sports ticker! Yes, can't wait! Great find Dan!

Can any RSS feed be made to work on TiVo? What about the RSS feed from this site?


----------



## apps-tv

Sweet! I'll see what I can do in the next couple days. 

And yes, this can fit into any hme rss reader, galleon has one and I think there's one that comes with the hme sdk.


----------



## rdrrepair

Will you be making one with the option to check off the feed(s) you wish to subscribe to, or several different versions?


----------



## apps-tv

rdrrepair said:


> Will you be making one with the option to check off the feed(s) you wish to subscribe to, or several different versions?


My guess is that the first pass will be dead simple, a list of sports linking to a screen with all the scores for that day (and probably yesterday).


----------



## csell

I actually wrote one a long time ago and still use it. I've recently been working on having it display box scores and such, but thats still a work in progress. I've attached some screenshots to show what the app does. Nothing spectacular, but gets the job done...

My problem is I do not know how to distribute or make an install for it. I'm a vc++ programmer and just learned java so I could write the application. If someone wants to teach me or guide me on how to make it distributable, that would be great. But I'm not giving away the source code, especially right now since I'm in the middle of doing more work on it (the box scores).


----------



## apps-tv

Nice, to distribute it, you should just make a jar with all the necessary files including the files from the hme.jar, hme-host-sample.jar and bananas.jar

with all those in there the user can start it from the commandline


----------



## BlackBetty

cool. Looks like a great start! I see a sports HME app being a killer app for the TiVo. A hell of a lot better than the current yahoo and game stuff we have.


----------



## csell

If I supply the jar files, can someone make an installer program. I know you can do it from the command line, but I've been wanting to give this to a few people recently, but they aren't really computer people and wouldn't understand how to do that. I'm hoping for an install application that will run the program on startup. I'd like to also use the install program to learn how to do it as I have a few other ideas for apps in the future...

I do need a few days before i can get you all those jar files. As I mentioned in the initial posting I'm in the process of adding box score features (for baseball) and it still has a lot of work to be done on that (finding time for that is a challenge!). So I'll want to take those out and just distribute the original program which gives you scores of all games of all sports (in progress and completed games).

One final thing about an installer. Is it possible to get it to work with Galleon?


----------



## csell

apps-tv said:


> Nice, to distribute it, you should just make a jar with all the necessary files including the files from the hme.jar, hme-host-sample.jar and bananas.jar
> 
> with all those in there the user can start it from the commandline


apps-tv,

you mentioned you can run it from the command line. can you explain how to do that. I would like to test it on one of my other computers. like i said earlier, i'm a c++ programmer and am completely new to java, so excuse me for my lack of knowledge! Right now I have the three jar files (hme.jar, hme-host-sample.jar, and SportScores.jar)...

Thanks


----------



## F8ster

It'll be something like this:



Code:


java -cp hme.jar;hme-host-sample.jar;SportScores.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main [COLOR=Red]my.package.name.SportScores[/COLOR]

This is a Windows example, and you'll have to replace the stuff in red with the package name and Application class for your app, but this should get you started.

Depending on what my time looks like, I can write you a quickie installer, at least for Windows boxes. It's also fairly easy to wrap this as a Windows service using exe4j or javaservice. See my developer how-tos here:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/howtos/index.php

I also highly recommend the excellent Beginning TiVo Programming book, which covers a lot of this stuff, and it's not just because I was one of the editors. 

-- Dave


----------



## apps-tv

I should also mention that if you run it on a publicly accessable server and register it at www.apps.tv, anybody with a tivo can use it and you don't have to worry about packaging it up!


----------



## BlackBetty

apps-tv said:


> I should also mention that if you run it on a publicly accessable server and register it at www.apps.tv, anybody with a tivo can use it and you don't have to worry about packaging it up!


Even better!!!


----------



## csell

F8ster said:


> It'll be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> java -cp hme.jar;hme-host-sample.jar;SportScores.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main [COLOR=Red]my.package.name.SportScores[/COLOR]
> 
> This is a Windows example, and you'll have to replace the stuff in red with the package name and Application class for your app, but this should get you started.
> 
> Depending on what my time looks like, I can write you a quickie installer, at least for Windows boxes. It's also fairly easy to wrap this as a Windows service using exe4j or javaservice. See my developer how-tos here:
> 
> I also highly recommend the excellent Beginning TiVo Programming book, which covers a lot of this stuff, and it's not just because I was one of the editors.
> 
> -- Dave


Thanks Dave. And by the way, I just asked my wife to buy me your Beginning Tivo Programming book for an Anniversary gift - quite the romantic I am


----------



## csell

Ok, here is the Sport Scores application that I have been talking about. But first a few things : 

I originally made this for myself and never really intended on distributing it. I did it because it was an enjoyable way to learn Java plus it was an app that I wanted for my tivo. As a result, it is not perfect and I'm sure everyone could list tons of things wrong or a huge list of desired features. One example, there is no refresh. Once you start the app, the scores will remain the same. So if you are on it for a while and want to refresh it, basically you need to exit it and start over. It would be a simple feature to add, but I never saw a need for it since I don't just sit there with the app always running, I just run it when I want to check a few scores and then I close it. But maybe I'll add it later.

As far as other features in the future, I am currently working on box scores. So you can not only see the score of a game, but you would be able to go into that game and see its live box score. I'm actually close on this, its just a matter of finding the time to finish it. But I will and I'll update it when I get that going.

If anyone wants to suggest other features, feel free to. I just can't guarantee when I can get to implementing it.

Finally, the attachment is just a bat file and the main jar file. Add the bananas.jar (1.3), hme.jar (1.4), and hme-host-sample.jar to the 'dist' directory. I'd much rather have an installer for it so it can run as a windows service. But I have yet to figure that out and don't see myself doing that anytime soon. But I would love it if someone else can do that using the jar files I provided. If they do, it would be appreciated if not only they can post it but also explain what they did so I don't have to rely on them in the future.

Hope you enjoy and more importantly, I hope this works on other systems as its only been tested on my two computers! Please let me know if it works...

Chris


----------



## csell

Just a quick fix/update to the app. I hadn't really tested it too much, but did this morning and realized that when you are on the main screen, hitting the left button does not exit the app like it should. So I quickly fixed that...

Chris


----------



## BlackBetty

csell can you provide some instructions for us idiots on how to install this app.


----------



## csell

Blackbetty,

Hopefully all you need to do is unzip that zip file. And then add the other jar files (bananas.jar (1.3), hme.jar (1.4), and hme-host-sample.jar) to the 'dist' directory. And then just run the sportScores.bat file. This is not the ideal way of doing it. It really needs to run as a windows service, which can be done if someone sets up an install program for it, which shouldn't be too difficult, but unfortunately I'm new to Java and really don't know how to do that. I hope someone on here can write a quick install or come up with a quick solution and also briefly explain to me how I can do it in the future if I want to release updates. I'm planning on buying the Beginning Tivo Programming book which will help, but I'm not sure when that will be...

Chris


----------



## BlackBetty

great! I'll wait for someone to provide the install.


----------



## csell

Alright, here's yet another update. Sorry about this, but as I said I did minimal debugging cause this was just something I wrote for myself. But I am going through it and trying to improve it. The previous version had a bug where the scores of games currently being played were not being displayed, just completed games. This has been fixed with this version...

Has anyone tried this yet. I'm curious to see if it actually works on someone else's system!


----------



## F8ster

OK, here it is. For Windows users, it installs itself as a service. I've also included a shell script for Mac or UNIX users. No warranty expressed or implied, use at your own risk and all that. Should be pretty solid, though; I leveraged a lot of stuff from previous apps that have been working for years.

*Windows users:*
http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.00-install.exe

Simply run the installer. An uninstaller is also included.

*Mac/UNIX users:*
http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.00.zip

Unzip to a directory of your choosing, then run it via:
bash ./sportscores.sh

*For the developmentally curious:*
Here's the ant script I use to create the service and installer: build.xml 
Here's the NSIS install script that creates the installer: SportScores.nsi 
Here's the whole shootin' match as an Eclipse project folder: SportScores-Eclipse-Project.zip

You'll need EXE4J to actually create the service executable. It's not free, but it's a really good app and worth the money if you're going to do this with any regularity. JavaService is a free alternative.


----------



## rdrrepair

F8ster said:


> OK, here it is. For Windows users, it installs itself as a service. No warranty expressed or implied, use at your own risk and all that...


So I downloaded, nothing happens. What am I doing wrong? I've gotten Dougs app to work, what didn't I do right? Is there a Firewall setting I need to open? 

[edit]I went into my firewall settings and I browsed for the app. I then allowed it to run as a programs and now it's working... looks like I answered my own question![/edit]


----------



## rdrrepair

csell said:


> Has anyone tried this yet. I'm curious to see if it actually works on someone else's system!


I have tried this - thank you. I used "F8ster" installation to do it. It's a nice app. Will you be adding more content to the tickers?

I envy people who can make stuff happen on my TiVo as an app. :up: I am willing to try any app out for the satisfaction of getting my TiVo to do so much more. The problem with this is:

...you don't know, what you don't know, you know? 

Keep up the good work and let me know if I can help out.


----------



## csell

rdrrepair said:


> I have tried this - thank you. I used "F8ster" installation to do it. It's a nice app. Will you be adding more content to the tickers?
> 
> I envy people who can make stuff happen on my TiVo as an app. :up: I am willing to try any app out for the satisfaction of getting my TiVo to do so much more. The problem with this is:
> 
> ...you don't know, what you don't know, you know?
> 
> Keep up the good work and let me know if I can help out.


I'm in the process of adding box scores for the baseball scores. I'm actually close on this one and hope it can be done in the next few weeks. Then maybe box scores for other sports as well. I'd also like to put in a game 'recap/summary'. We'll see about that one...

If you have any suggestions or find bugs (which I'm sure there are) then don't hesitate to let me know...

I appreciate the installation program that "F8ster" made for us - that is helpful. I do not have the software that he mentioned for making it on my own. Maybe I'll get that in the future... I am not sure if the latest version of the app was included in the installation. I found a bug that caused it to not display games scores for games in progress, just completed games. I updated and posted it on the site about 30 minutes before "F8ster" posted the install program, so I'm not sure if he included that one or not. I'll know once some games start this afternoon. If not, then we'll figure out how to get the update for everyone...

Chris


----------



## BlackBetty

very cool! I just installed F8ster's install utility. I got the app working on both of my TiVo's. I'll check to see if scores of currently playing games show.

Csell, box scores would be great for baseball games! What would also be cool, not sure if its possible, would be to show current situations. Yahoo game channel does this well. I'll try and do a screen print of what I am talking about and post it here. Also is there anyway to get the app to refresh it self, say every 1 minute or so? Or do you have to back out of the app and then go back into it in order to see score changes?

Is the refresh thing a limitation of HME? Or is it possible to do?


----------



## csell

BlackBetty said:


> very cool! I just installed F8ster's install utility. I got the app working on both of my TiVo's. I'll check to see if scores of currently playing games show.
> 
> Csell, box scores would be great for baseball games! What would also be cool, not sure if its possible, would be to show current situations. Yahoo game channel does this well. I'll try and do a screen print of what I am talking about and post it here. Also is there anyway to get the app to refresh it self, say every 1 minute or so? Or do you have to back out of the app and then go back into it in order to see score changes?
> 
> Is the refresh thing a limitation of HME? Or is it possible to do?


BlackBetty,

I just tested the app from the install and it is the older version. But it's extremely easy to update, even without the install. I attached the jar file that needs updating. Just unzip the attachment and copy the sportscores.jar file over top of the installed one, which should be in the 'dist' folder of where ever you installed it. And then reboot the computer. That's it. After I get more feature in, I'll look into actually updating the install program...

As far as what you mentioned, I do plan on implementing refresh capabilities. I'll probably do that after I get the box scores finished...

Chris


----------



## rdrrepair

I can not get this file to sit in the same folder. It is running the app and it will not allow me to install until the app is shut down. Can not delete folder either. What should I do seeing that this will run whenever I reboot?


----------



## csell

rdrrepair said:


> I can not get this file to sit in the same folder. It is running the app and it will not allow me to install until the app is shut down. Can not delete folder either. What should I do seeing that this will run whenever I reboot?


I wish I could just give you an updated install program, but I haven't gotten around to learning that yet and purchasing the software yet....

In the meanwhile, go to this link -

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001120709062339

It explains how to stop a windows service. Very simple instructions. Just stop the service called "Tivo : SportScores". Then replace that .jar file and then restart it.

Sorry again that I'm making this so difficult 

Chris


----------



## BlackBetty

This is what I had in mind. If you could some how duplicate something like this, or even something somewhat close to this...it would be a killer app that would sell a lot of TiVo's.


----------



## F8ster

Here's a new installer that'll replace the old version. The installer should be smart enough to stop the service and update the existing installation, no need to uninstall first:

http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.01-install.exe

csell, it's easy for me to generate a new one anytime -- I just stick the jar into a directory and run the ant target, so don't hesitate to ask.

I may play around with switching over to JavaService tonight so that you could run this yourself without having to buy EXE4J.


----------



## csell

F8ster said:


> Here's a new installer that'll replace the old version. The installer should be smart enough to stop the service and update the existing installation, no need to uninstall first:
> 
> http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.01-install.exe
> 
> csell, it's easy for me to generate a new one anytime -- I just stick the jar into a directory and run the ant target, so don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> I may play around with switching over to JavaService tonight so that you could run this yourself without having to buy EXE4J.


Thanks Dave - I appreciate your time. And hopefully I'll be getting your book next week!


----------



## F8ster

csell said:


> Thanks Dave - I appreciate your time. And hopefully I'll be getting your book next week!


My pleasure. (I was just an editor on the book -- Kyle and John, the authors, did all the work, I just nitpicked their spelling, grammar, and code. )


----------



## rdrrepair

F8ster said:


> Here's a new installer that'll replace the old version. The installer should be smart enough to stop the service and update the existing installation, no need to uninstall first...


That did it. Thank you.


----------



## csell

Dave,

Maybe you are a good person to ask this. Do you have any suggestions on how you can make a list (BList) that will have columns. I'm working on the box scores and I have all of the data already parsed, but I'm now dealing with how I can display the information. This information will need to scroll as it will not all fit on the screen. Much of the data will be in column form, but not all. An example -

Name AB H R RBIs
Gibbons 4 2 0 1
Tejada 5 1 1 3
Roberts 4 0 0 0
...
...
...
Individual Batting:
Doubles: Gibbons, Tejada
Triples: None​etc...

As you can see, some of the list is in column form while some is not (but of course the columns aren't aligning pefectly here!)

My first thought was to use a font with a fixed width, such as 'Fixedsys'. But it appears you only have two font choices, neither of which are fixed width. The approach I am currently using is a List class based on BList and then I'm just adding each line which results in the scrollable text. But I do not know if this method is possible since I need to have the ability to align some data into columns.

Do you have any suggestions or thoughts? Is BList not realistic for what I am looking to do? Is there any way to have a fixed font? (I know you can measure the width of each character, but I do not think this will assist in perfectly aligning the columns.) Is there a better approach???

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## F8ster

csell said:


> Dave,
> 
> Maybe you are a good person to ask this. Do you have any suggestions on how you can make a list (BList) that will have columns....
> As you can see, some of the list is in column form while some is not (but of course the columns aren't aligning pefectly here!)
> 
> My first thought was to use a font with a fixed width, such as 'Fixedsys'. But it appears you only have two font choices, neither of which are fixed width. The approach I am currently using is a List class based on BList and then I'm just adding each line which results in the scrollable text. But I do not know if this method is possible since I need to have the ability to align some data into columns.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions or thoughts? Is BList not realistic for what I am looking to do? Is there any way to have a fixed font? (I know you can measure the width of each character, but I do not think this will assist in perfectly aligning the columns.) Is there a better approach???
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


As a matter of fact, I've already had to fight this battle with my stock viewer app. The trickiest thing is creating columns that are right-aligned, e.g.










Here's the source that generates the rows in the screenshot above: TickerRow.java

TickerRowList.java builds a scrollable list of those on-screen.

Here are a few other source files that will probably help. Yes, I did go through all that pain to generate FontWidths.java.  FontInfo is pretty much what comes with the SDK.

FontInfo.java - FontInfo2.java - FontWidths.java

These should get you in the ballpark, so to speak. Let me know if you have any questions on these. -- Dave


----------



## BlackBetty

This project is really shaping up nicely. csell thanks for all your hard work getting this off the ground. F8ster, thank you also for assisting csell with the install etc.

I can't wait to see what this app looks like in a few months. I can see myself firing this up when friends are over and them saying "I didn't know TiVo could do that!!".


----------



## smak

BlackBetty said:


> This is what I had in mind. If you could some how duplicate something like this, or even something somewhat close to this...it would be a killer app that would sell a lot of TiVo's.


The Windows media extender on xbox 360 actually has something that looks very similar to this. I was in shock when I loaded it up, it's really cool.

What might be a good addition might be a fantasy baseball/football player tracker that isn't tied to a service. Just enter a player's name, or multiple player's names in the .conf file and it gives you his current stats if a game is going on.

-smak-


----------



## Dan203

There is nothing preventing an HME app from looking like that. Most people use the Banannas library because it makes HME development a little easier, but you can technically use any graphics you want for designing an HME app. Although personally I think that particular screen shot is a little busy for a 10' interface.

Dan


----------



## Rebate_King

BlackBetty said:


> This is what I had in mind. If you could some how duplicate something like this, or even something somewhat close to this...it would be a killer app that would sell a lot of TiVo's.


Just having the info in the green part on the left would be amazing!!!


----------



## csell

As far as the fancy screenshot from Yahoo, it certainly is possible and would be very cool, but I do not know about how practical it would be. I personally think apps for Tivo HME should be used to quickly access information. I just don't see myself (or anyone) sitting in front of their tv / tivo and watching a graphical representation of a game. If they want to do that, then why not just go to your computer. It would be very functional if there was a way to overlay it on live tv in the upper right hand corner so you can watch tv while following your team (which is impossible). But I just don't see sitting and watching that for long periods of time. However, I do think it is a very practical application to be able to quickly pull up the program, check the scores of the teams you are interested in and perhaps the box score and then exit out. So as of now, I do not see myself doing this even though it would be a pretty impressive looking program.

But I am wrapping up the box scores for all baseball games and will be posting that very soon....


----------



## csell

Here's a sneak peak of the app with box scores for baseball. It is not complete, certainly still has issues, but since a lot of people seem very interested in this, I thought I'd give everyone an update. 

I'm just including the one jar file so I am assuming you already have the app installed and working on your system. You'll need to stop the service, copy this file over the old jar file, and then restart the service. If you don't know how to do that, I posted a link a few posts a go which describes how to do it - very simple...

F8ster - Since this is just a quick preview, there's no reason to update your installer for this. You might as well wait until I fix everything and finalize it and then I'll post it again...

By the way, to see a box score, just go to a baseball game, and then 'right arrow' and it will show up. 'Left arrow' to return to the scores....


----------



## aenima99x

csell said:


> As far as the fancy screenshot from Yahoo, it certainly is possible and would be very cool, but I do not know about how practical it would be. I personally think apps for Tivo HME should be used to quickly access information. I just don't see myself (or anyone) sitting in front of their tv / tivo and watching a graphical representation of a game. If they want to do that, then why not just go to your computer. *It would be very functional if there was a way to overlay it on live tv in the upper right hand corner so you can watch tv while following your team (which is impossible). * But I just don't see sitting and watching that for long periods of time. However, I do think it is a very practical application to be able to quickly pull up the program, check the scores of the teams you are interested in and perhaps the box score and then exit out. So as of now, I do not see myself doing this even though it would be a pretty impressive looking program.
> 
> But I am wrapping up the box scores for all baseball games and will be posting that very soon....


How about something like this? Yahoo Sports TV :up:


----------



## csell

aenima99x said:


> How about something like this? Yahoo Sports TV :up:


It's my understanding that you can not integrate HME applications with live video. So this unfortunately is not possible using the HME SDK....


----------



## aenima99x

Thanks, I did not know that. BTW - love the sports scores app.


----------



## Rebate_King

I use this app daily. Multiple times a day on weekends. Love it! Can't wait for box scores. And also would be awesome to see current situations on all games like in the green section of the yahoo sports photo posted up above.


----------



## BlackBetty

Any update on the box scores?


----------



## rdrrepair

BlackBetty said:


> Any update on the box scores?


 You've got some fans anxiously awaiting. :up:


----------



## csell

I'm glad there is a lot of interest in the program. I do find it to be a very useful app and hopefully everyone else has as well.

Since people are asking for it, I'm attaching an update. This update is pretty close to being complete. There is an issue with memory usage (not properly releasing it), especially if you run the application for a long time and view lots of different box scores without exiting the program. I know this is an issue (it might even cause the program to crash and give a out of memory error) and I will fix this shortly. There are a few other minor interface issues that I still plan on addressing (such as when on the score of a game, the currently selected line should have an arrow to the right as well as to the left. Right now it is just to the left, but you can still go to the right to see the box score.

As far as what features it has and doesn't - it now works with all baseball box scores. When you are on a game that you want to see the box score, just click to the right (even though no arrow exist) and it will display the box score. The box score is pretty detailed and I do not see adding anything else to it, like live information. I intend on adding football come next year and will add basketball as well, but at this point I'll probably just wait until next season for that as well.

Another known issue that I need to fix is there is no auto updating or ability to update. Basically once you start the app, the scores will be fixed until you exit and start over. I'll fix that shortly....

I'm attaching the JAR file. I posted instructions earlier in this thread on how to update your installed program with just the JAR file. Its very simple and straight forward. 

Dave - if you want, you can update the install program which will make things easier for people. This is not the final update, I'll probably have at least one more in the next week or so addressing the issues I mentioned, but if it doesn't take much work, you can go ahead and update that install. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## F8ster

All done:

http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.02-install.exe


----------



## tomm1079

csell thank you for this great app! oh this is great to see. 

F8ster thanks for doing the installer!


now that i see this i am thinking ahead to football season


----------



## rdrrepair

csell said:


> Since people are asking for it, I'm attaching an update.


Thanks for the update. :up: 


F8ster said:


> All done:


Thanks for the installer. Now, why aren't you rocking the baby?  He/she should be up at this hour, right?


----------



## nyy7

Are the Box Scores only viewable while the game is in progress? Right clicking does not do anything for a game that is final.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## csell

nyy7 said:


> Are the Box Scores only viewable while the game is in progress? Right clicking does not do anything for a game that is final.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce


nyy7 - The program should certainly display all baseball box scores for games in progress as well as games that have ended. I have not had any problems with that or haven't heard any reports of that problem from anyone else. If it happens again, post a message on here saying the date and an example of a game not working. One thing - it does take a few seconds to load the box score after hitting the right arrow.

Chris


----------



## nyy7

Chris,

Installed using the updater ( just re-installed again!) Tried all the NL and AL games that are inprogress right now and just get the TiVo chime when I try and right click to get the box score. ( Am I doing something wrong?)

bruce


----------



## rdrrepair

csell said:


> I have not had any problems with that or haven't heard any reports of that problem from anyone else.


I am having the same problem.

I unistalled and then re-installed using the installer app. Still no love on box scores.


----------



## csell

I'll try using the installer tonight and see if it works on my tivo. I am trying it now using the tivo simulator on my pc and it works fine. I'll let you know what I figure out...


----------



## csell

It appears the last update I posted must have been an older version. I'm not sure how that happened. Anyway, this is the updated jar file. 

Dave, when you get a chance, can you update the install program...

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rdrrepair

csell said:


> As far as what features it has and doesn't - it now works with all baseball box scores. When you are on a game that you want to see the box score, just click to the right (even though no arrow exist) and it will display the box score. The box score is pretty detailed and I do not see adding anything else to it, like live information. I intend on adding football come next year and will add basketball as well, but at this point I'll probably just wait until next season for that as well.


I updated the jar file - all is well.

To add to this description: When right clicking you will only see the box scores of the 1st team on the list. My first thought was using the up, down, right, buttons but that doesn't work. Just the left button to exit works. You must use the channel button down to see more info.

Good job. Thanks for the app. :up:


----------



## csell

rdrrepair said:


> I updated the jar file - all is well.
> 
> To add to this description: When right clicking you will only see the box scores of the 1st team on the list. My first thought was using the up, down, right, buttons but that doesn't work. Just the left button to exit works. You must use the channel button down to see more info.
> 
> Good job. Thanks for the app. :up:


Yea, you are right, only the channel button up and down works for scrolling. I'll look into other examples to see what the 'standard' way of doing it it. I'll probably include that in the next update, which will also include a bunch of minor issues that I am aware of.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

Just downloaded that sports score app with stats. IT IS SWEET! Keep up the strong work.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

There is a problem it looks like before the games start. When it says lineup and you right click all the names are jumbled and are illegible. Any ideas on how to fix this? Again, amazing what this thing can do and it's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## F8ster

csell said:


> It appears the last update I posted must have been an older version. I'm not sure how that happened. Anyway, this is the updated jar file.
> 
> Dave, when you get a chance, can you update the install program...
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Here you go - 1.03 installer: http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/sportscores-1.03-install.exe


----------



## BlackBetty

Awesome!!!! I love the progress I am seeing here! Fantastic. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyway we can get current standings?


----------



## csell

BlackBetty said:


> Anyway we can get current standings?


That's something I have thought of before and might do down the road. Right now, I have a list of about 5 things that need fixing in this application. I want to get it solid and working without bugs before moving onto other features. Hopefully I'll be able to finish those in the next week or two and I'll be able to post what would be more of an official, stable version of this app.


----------



## tomm1079

csell said:


> That's something I have thought of before and might do down the road. Right now, I have a list of about 5 things that need fixing in this application. I want to get it solid and working without bugs before moving onto other features. Hopefully I'll be able to finish those in the next week or two and I'll be able to post what would be more of an official, stable version of this app.


Csell,
ok wanted to give you what i discovered this weekend. It seems their is a memory leak somewhere in the program. I downloaded it late last week (wed or thur) and i installed it with the installer (could be a leak with the service). I then experienced crashes of my computer every 12-18 hours (this is a pretty beefy computer to i just built it in aug). I uninstalled it sunday afternoon and left my computer on the entire time (kinda hoping it was not the app that was crashing) but it has not crashed since (about 36 hrs later). If it is the app and you need some help tracking it down i have some experience with java but it has been a few years (and no im not talking school experience). Just wanted to give you a heads up. Keep up the great work on the app

Tom


----------



## F8ster

Yep, looks like there might be a leak. Chris, in the simulator, do File - Show Resource Usage, then pound around through the screens and scores - the text resources pile up and never get released. A couple ways around this: either reuse the same text resources when a screen is re-entered, or use clearResource(). See p. 191 in the book.


----------



## csell

Dave - Thanks for the info. I'm working on fixing that in right now...

Did you read the previous post by tomm1079? He believes the program might be causing his computer to crash every 18 hours or so. Do you think the program could really be causing this. Memory leaks should only be occurring while the program is being run, not while it sits idle waiting to be activated by the Tivo, correct? This is the first time I've heard of anyone having this problem. Its been running non-stop on my machines for many weeks now. Just curious to see if you think this app could be causing his problems?


----------



## tomm1079

csell said:


> Dave - Thanks for the info. I'm working on fixing that in right now...
> 
> Did you read the previous post by tomm1079? He believes the program might be causing his computer to crash every 18 hours or so. Do you think the program could really be causing this. Memory leagues should only be occurring while the program is being run, not while it sits idle waiting to be activated by the Tivo, correct? This is the first time I've heard of anyone having this problem. Its been running non-stop on my machines for many weeks now. Just curious to see if you think this app could be causing his problems?


Yeah i still havnt had a crash since i uninstalled it

just to give you a little more info:
-In between some of the crashes i did not access it via the tivos (it was installed as a service via the installer)
-When i did access it via the tivos my computer crashed quicker.

I am also superized it was crashing without use (only sitting their via the service). Could that be considered running?


----------



## F8ster

I'd only expect it to cause you problems if you're using it frequently. Just having the service sitting there shouldn't cause any problems unless there are background threads leaking.

I seriously doubt it's the EXE4J service wrapper, since I have several of those running on a constant basis without problems. You can, though, try running it manually for a while to see.

Personally, I'd be suspecting something else besides this app is causing the problems on your machine. I've been running it as a service here since day 1 with no problems, and I've never seen a Java app actually crash a Windows machine. (Not to say that it can't happen, just seems fairly unlikely to be causing your symptoms.)

When you say your machine crashes, do you get Windows blue-screens, or what exactly happens?


----------



## csell

Dave - I have a question that maybe you (or someone else) might know the answer to. For the page that display all of the scores of the games, I use a BList derived class. In the constructor I sent up a button using this method :

setBarAndArrows(BAR_HANG, BAR_DEFAULT, "pull", null);

This will display all games with a left arrow button. However, I would like to make a change where if the game has a box score available (which is any baseball game that is in progress) then I would like there also to be a right arrow so the user knows he can right click to get additional information (the box score). However, I cannot figure out how I can have a BList with some buttons being one style (left only) while others being a different style (right AND left). Is there a way to do this???

Thanks


----------



## tomm1079

F8ster said:


> I'd only expect it to cause you problems if you're using it frequently. Just having the service sitting there shouldn't cause any problems unless there are background threads leaking.
> 
> I seriously doubt it's the EXE4J service wrapper, since I have several of those running on a constant basis without problems. You can, though, try running it manually for a while to see.
> 
> Personally, I'd be suspecting something else besides this app is causing the problems on your machine. I've been running it as a service here since day 1 with no problems, and I've never seen a Java app actually crash a Windows machine. (Not to say that it can't happen, just seems fairly unlikely to be causing your symptoms.)
> 
> When you say your machine crashes, do you get Windows blue-screens, or what exactly happens?


i can defiantly confirm that it was this app. I leave my computer on all the time. After i installed it i was crashing all the time (and not even using it that much). i have not crashed since i uninstalled it and i have not turned the computer off since then either.


----------



## apps-tv

You can override setFocus() in your BList subclass and hide and show the arrow based on the currently highlighted item.

something like:



Code:


        	BHighlights bh = getRowHighlights();
        	if (bh != null) {
        		BHighlight r_arrow= bh.get(H_RIGHT);
        		if (r_arrow!= null) {
                                if (shouldShowArrow) {
        			    r_arrow.setVisible(H_VIS_TRUE);
                                } else {
                                    r_arrow.setVisible(H_VIS_FALSE);
                                }
        		}
        		bh.refresh();
        	}

that may not be exact but it should be something like that


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Excellent app.
Is there any way to get it to show stolen bases in the box score?


----------



## BlackBetty

Current standings


----------



## BlackBetty

something strange the last few days. its showing "MLB" and "NL". No AL. for baseball. MLB is a mix of NL and AL games.

Also there was no box score for the Sox/Braves game today (First game of double header).


----------



## rdrrepair

BlackBetty said:


> something strange the last few days. its showing "MLB" and "NL". No AL. for baseball. MLB is a mix of NL and AL games.


Well, the Yankees played the Mets. Would it fall under AL or NL? This could explain it if they're running a lot of games that pit the 2 divisions against each other.


----------



## BlackBetty

You're right! I wasn't thinking about the interleague games.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I didn't check the past couple days, but on the first day of Interleague games it would show the scores, but would not let me go to the box scores.


----------



## BlackBetty

csell. Just checking in. Any new and exciting features you're working on?


----------



## rgura

Cool stuff, can anyone provide instructions on getting this to work with Galleon?


----------



## BlackBetty

bump


----------



## ajayabb

rgura said:


> Cool stuff, can anyone provide instructions on getting this to work with Galleon?


Runs on its own. If you are running Galleon, this app will simply appear under Music, Photos etc alongside the Galleon apps.


----------



## sdzc

Installed the .exe, looks great.

Problem though. When I choose MLB, then try to right click on a game, I get the Tivo noise, but nothing else happens. 

Weird thing is that for the one game in the NL listing, I can get into the game information.

Any thoughts?

It is version 1.03.


----------



## nwellner

Exact same thing happened to me. No box scores even though I installed the latest posted installer.

Also, it had a conflict with Galleon for me. After I installed sportscores, galleon stopped working (it couldn't connect to the server it said). I had to unistall both, and reinstall galleon (the new 2.4 version). I don't know which caused the problem. But I might have to choose between the two until there is a Galleon version of sportscores. I think I'm leaning toward sportscores.


Edit: (after more trying)



After installing and unistalling both several times, I got them both to work at the same time. I think I didn't stop the galeon service at the right time before.

As far as the box scores go, only 1 quasi worked, that was for the only NL game on 6/24, and the only player listed was Jimmy Rollins (batting lead off I suppose). Then there was a bunch of code or other text too. Anyway, this box score part is going to be very very awesome when it gets going. Not that the whole thing isn't already.


----------



## csell

Just a quick update - as you may have noticed, I have disappeared from this site for about a month or so and haven't updated or commented on this application. Well, I have had some personal/family issues I have been dealing with and have been unable to work anymore on this project or even have time to log onto this site. However, that should be changing very soon and I'll try and get some updates to the application posted. I'll keep you all updated...

Chris


----------



## ajayabb

thanks Chris. Hope all is well


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

2nd that. Hope everything is doing better.


----------



## BlackBetty

3rd that. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## sdzc

Must have been an issue with Interleague play as it now works fine when teams are playng teams within their league.

Have also noticed the app pulls a lot of PC resources at times.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

There's no question about that. The resources are especially pulled if you go to look at the stats of one game and it doesn't "load". That tends to make my computer use 100%.


----------



## lelele

Has development on this stopped?
No posts here in a while so I thought I might just ask.


----------



## BlackBetty

This is hands down the most important HME app on TiVo. I hope development on this picks up and things go to the next level.


----------



## lelele

I don't know about that. Galleon pretty important too.


----------



## BlackBetty

lelele said:


> I don't know about that. Galleon pretty important too.


nope. Galleon is nothing compared to this app.


----------



## csell

lelele said:


> Has development on this stopped?
> No posts here in a while so I thought I might just ask.


No, development hasn't stopped, it just paused for a while! I've started up again and have basically just been fixing known issues, mainly the memory issue. It appears to be fixed and I'll get that uploaded shortly. I just need to test it a little bit more...

As far as the future, here's what I am thinking -

I'll add box scores for the NFL and NBA when those seasons begin. NCAA basketball and football are also a possibility, as long as the data is available. But obviously the scores of all other sports will still be there, just no box scores.

The really longterm, ultimate goal is to have a complete sports package, which would include scores, box scores, standings, and stats for the major sport leagues. I think that certainly is realistic, just will take some time. I know a few people have mentioned it, but I have no plans for the live scores with pitch by pitch account of what is going on. I just cannot see where anyone would really sit in front of their tv and just watch that. If I wanted to follow a game that closely, then I would just go to my PC - just my opinion. I think the main goal of this project (and all Tivo HME apps) is to get basic information quickly.

Chris


----------



## csell

BlackBetty said:


> 3rd that. I hope everything is ok.


Thanks for the well wishes. Maybe I made it sound like my 'family issues' were something negative - actually it was quite the opposite. My wife delivered twins a few weeks ago. So needless to say, finding free time has been very difficult  But as I said in my last posting, I have been doing a little bit here and there on this and will be uploading an update very shortly (just bugs and memory issue fixes). But I still do have big plans for this, as I also mentioned in my last post.


----------



## csell

Here is an update. Basically this is just a memory leak bug fix. I believe this should fix that issue. Next, I'll be working on fixing cosmetic bugs. I'm just attaching the jar file...

Chris


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

Hey Csell,

Just to let you know if you don't already. Still a couple of issues. Before games start it just says "lineup" and if you press right it doesn't show the lineup - it would be cool if it did. Also, if you pick a boxscore for a game going on and for some reason it doesn't show than the computer uses 100%. Thanks. great app.


----------



## lelele

Could you put this on apps.tv?


----------



## csell

lelele said:


> Could you put this on apps.tv?


That's something I have thought about and will probably do after I get a better version finished. There's still some bugs I need to fix, but more importantly, I am currently working on adding NFL games. I had to wait until pre-season to do that. But now I have data, so I am hoping to have that done before the season starts...


----------



## BlackBetty

lelele said:


> Could you put this on apps.tv?


+1

I think TiVo is crazy for not putting something like this together in a beautiful robust package. Showing something like this off to my guy friends would instantly sell TiVo's and also help explain and differentiat TiVo from the generics.


----------



## csell

BlackBetty said:


> +1
> 
> I think TiVo is crazy for not putting something like this together in a beautiful robust package. Showing something like this off to my guy friends would instantly sell TiVo's and also help explain and differentiat TiVo from the generics.


I was looking at the apps.tv site, and it looks like you need to host the application on your own server (or a public server). Is this true? If so, I do not have access to that. I'd like to post it there, but cannot if that is the requirements. If anyone knows anymore about this, let me know...

By the way, I have the sports app updated for football scores. Unfortunately I was never able to time my development/testing with games in progress, so it never got tested that way. I was only able to work with completed games. So I wouldn't be surprised if there are problems with games in progress. I guess I'll just post it and then test it during this upcoming weekend games and see how it performs. I'll get it uploaded over the next few days...


----------



## F8ster

You can register your app in the 'Downloadable Apps' section:

http://apps.tv/downloadable.php


----------



## BlackBetty

F8ster said:


> You can register your app in the 'Downloadable Apps' section:
> 
> http://apps.tv/downloadable.php


please do. Would be great to not have to have this running on my PC. Plus any updates would be seamless because you would just be swapping out versions on a central server.

Thanks!!!


----------



## csell

I'm attaching an update that gives box scores for the nfl football games. There are still problems with it that I haven't been able to fix yet, but I wanted to get it out there for the die hard football fans. For in progress games and completed games, it works great. But there are problems for games that are just beginning, when stats are just beginning to come in. The problem is my window for testing is very minimal, basically just a few minutes at the start of the games. So its been extremely difficult to debug, especially since I wasn't at home for most of the games on Sunday. Two problems may occur if you try and go into a game that just started - either you will have some junk on the box score screen or it might even crash the application. But unfortunately there is no way to test it for a whole week now, so I figured I'd just go an release it anyway. I'm just giving the .jar file for the same reason as I have in the past (I don't have an install program). If you need instructions on updating the jar file, let me know. It's very simple...

Chris


----------



## csell

BlackBetty said:


> please do. Would be great to not have to have this running on my PC. Plus any updates would be seamless because you would just be swapping out versions on a central server.
> 
> Thanks!!!


If its under the downloadable apps, then you would still need to run in on your machine.

If anyone has a server or a location where this sports scores app can reside, then I'll gladly place it on apps.tv. Just let me know.

Chris


----------



## BlackBetty

delicious! Someone please hook Chris up with a server!!!


----------



## s2kdave

csell said:


> If its under the downloadable apps, then you would still need to run in on your machine.
> 
> If anyone has a server or a location where this sports scores app can reside, then I'll gladly place it on apps.tv. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


 That's the largest problem with all the hme apps. No one wants to host them. Mainly because it costs money for the server and they don't really get money to cover the costs. It would have been great if tivo provided a mechanism for adding apps to your tivo box itself. But I guess they're just protecting themselves with the whole concept of hme. Security through obscurity.


----------



## lelele

Could you ask f8ster (owner of bitrazor.com) to host the app.
I think he already has some of the older versions on there at http://bitrazor.com/sportscores/
So it wouldn't be to hard for him to add it.

Is there more to it than just any old server, maybe it has to be entirely devoted to hosting the app?


----------



## F8ster

Unfortunately, I just have a copy of the local installer out there -- I'm not hosting a live running instance of the app. There are a few requirements that must be met by your hosting company, and most accounts have a bandwidth charge or monthly traffic cap (like mine). This is one of the barriers to us little folk hosting apps out there. 

I had a similar situation a few years ago where I was exceeding my 35GB traffic limit per month because of something like this (not a TiVo app, something else), and it's really ugly -- if you're not careful, your account can get suspended, you have to pay for additional bandwidth allocations, etc. So, unfortunately, I've avoided hosting anything too high-bandwidth, and I think most of the individuals that are creating apps have a similar problem. The remote-hosting option is really best suited for the big guys -- Amazon, Yahoo, etc.

I think it was smart of TiVo to enable both models with the SDK, though. In the early days of the SDK, remote hosting wasn't even an option.


----------



## BlackBetty

just checking in. Its been awhile. Any updates etc?


----------



## ajayabb

I was wondering the same thing. It has been quiet over here.


----------



## bhoch99

Not sure if anyone read the other thread, but it looks like Roger Schneider (message #8) may be able to help in getting this sports score application publicly hosted, which I would then actually start using!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6029643#post6029643

I would reply to him myself, but I'm not the developer and would prefer to stay out of it.


----------



## csell

bhoch99 said:


> Not sure if anyone read the other thread, but it looks like Roger Schneider (message #8) may be able to help in getting this sports score application publicly hosted, which I would then actually start using!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6029643#post6029643
> 
> I would reply to him myself, but I'm not the developer and would prefer to stay out of it.


I'm the developer of the Sports App and I would be more then happy to let someone host it publicly. I am not sure of the message you are referring to, but I'll look into it... As far as the status of it, its basically where it was last left off. It does sport scores for all leagues and box scores for baseball and football. I started doing it for the NBA, but never completed it. If it does become publicly stored and starts being used by more people, then maybe that'll get me to go back and continue working on it. I had lots of other ideas for it, but no questioningly my main goal was/is for an application that you can quickly gets scores and boxscores from your tivo set. And for the most part, that goal was accomplished, minus adding boxscores for additional leagues.... If anyone wants to get the ball rolling on having someone host it, please feel free to....

Chris


----------



## ajayabb

Chris, I am noticing that scores for games underway as well as box scores for MLB games are no longer displayed. Any ideas?


----------



## csell

ajayabb said:


> Chris, I am noticing that scores for games underway as well as box scores for MLB games are no longer displayed. Any ideas?


Are you still having this problem? I have not encountered such a problem on my end. Any chance this happened during interleague play? If I recall correctly, there was a problem last year during interleague play and I did not fix it, but I can't recall exactly what it was....

Chris


----------



## ajayabb

I figured it out. I wasnt running the latest version


----------



## ajayabb

App not working any longer since 9.4 update. Anyone else with similar problems?


----------



## csell

ajayabb said:


> App not working any longer since 9.4 update. Anyone else with similar problems?


I recently got the version 9.4 update as well (Series 3) and I just checked the sports score app and it works just fine... What is the problem that you are having? Any error messages? Is it displaying anything or crashing???


----------



## ajayabb

Hey Csell. The app appears on my tivo without the accompanying Logo however. And when I try to run it ,it crashes with an http connection error.


----------



## ajayabb

When I heard that it was working for csell, I investigated further and found it to be a firewall issue which I corrected


----------



## davidblackledge

Just added this to the list of known applications at the HMEdev Wiki
If you know any other apps that only exist in the forums for download, please edit the wiki!


----------

